# New Irish Girl



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Been lurking a while, but have eventually decided to say Hi from the North West of Ireland. About me, I started my fitness journey with bootcamps, which introduced me to the gym life and I love it, have lost all weight I wanted to lose and am at my target weight, however want to now increase my strength and tone up. No longer do bootcamps, but have started working out in the gym 4 times a week, a mix of cardio and weights, using the machines though. Not many free weights, but am going to start, after looking around UKM, I see it's the way to go. Anyway looking forward to learning from all your knowledge and experience, and sorry now for all the stupid questions I may ask 

Cailin x


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

pics?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

welcome mrs -you'll find plenty of info on here.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,we have many irish members including myself,,,youll enjoy it here


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

cead mile failte


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Cailin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been lurking a while, but have eventually decided to say Hi from the North West of Ireland. About me, I started my fitness journey with bootcamps, which introduced me to the gym life and I love it, have lost all weight I wanted to lose and am at my target weight, however want to now increase my strength and tone up. No longer do bootcamps, but have started working out in the gym 4 times a week, a mix of cardio and weights, using the machines though. Not many free weights, but am going to start, after looking around UKM, I see it's the way to go. Anyway looking forward to learning from all your knowledge and experience, and sorry now for all the stupid questions I may ask
> 
> Cailin x


Fáilte chuig láithreán gréasáin cailín


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome dear.


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

griffo13 said:


> cead mile failte


Go raibh maith agat!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ok ffs,,,stop fuking with keyboards lol

Im from the other side of the fence and haven't a clue what ya on about:laugh:


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome from another North westerner- Derry/Donegal


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Welcome to the forum,we have many irish members including myself,,,youll enjoy it here


Great to know


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

just say THANKS that sh1t is far too long:thumb:


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> just say THANKS that sh1t is far too long:thumb:


THANKS...


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from dublin!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am new here too but welcome!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Donegal or Derry side, Cailin? I'm from Derry but live in Nottingham.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to UKM:bounce:


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

You're Irish, you're a girl. We all love you already.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Cailin welcome to the site  well done on reaching your weight loss, you'll find loads of help in the stickies which are listed at the top of each section also loads of help in past threads. Ask any questions but give as much info as poss to get the best answers.


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

DrRinse said:


> Donegal or Derry side, Cailin? I'm from Derry but live in Nottingham.


Sligo/Leitrim


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Cailin said:


> Sligo/Leitrim


Welcome to the site, Cailin.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dia dhuit and welcome.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Cailin, welcome to site, and good luck with your goals


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, your in the right place, and I love northern Irish accent.

Learn the clean and press, front squat, dead lift and you can't go wrong x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome and top of the morning to you


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! (from Armagh)

Hope you stick about girl :thumb:

Need a few more Irish around here to out weigh all these English pricks :rolleye:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DrRinse said:


> You're Irish, you're a girl. We all love you already.


May be a girl.... pics or didnt happen...


----------



## iamfando (Oct 12, 2013)

Potatooo !!

Welcome  Part irish myself !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

iamfando said:


> Potatooo !!
> 
> Welcome  *Part irish myself *!


just cause you have alittle bit of ginger in your beard doesn't mean your part Irish


----------



## iamfando (Oct 12, 2013)

barsnack said:


> just cause you have alittle bit of ginger in your beard doesn't mean your part Irish


Im scottish? course i have ginger hair, wear a skirt n can recite braveheart...defo the love of guinness surely makes me part irish???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

iamfando said:


> Im scottish? course i have ginger hair, wear a skirt n can recite braveheart...defo the love of guinness surely makes me part irish???


nope, that makes you bitter


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> May be a girl.... pics or didnt happen...


Definitely a girl, but a shy one


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Welcome to the forum! (from Armagh)
> 
> Hope you stick about girl :thumb:
> 
> Need a few more Irish around here to out weigh all these English pricks :rolleye:


Is there many Irish here?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Cailin said:


> Go raibh maith agat!


Is she speaking Klingon.... :innocent:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

we require proof!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Cailin said:


> Definitely a girl, but a shy one


That wont last long on here you'll soon be out of your shell..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M...plenty of advice and info here to help you reach your goals :thumb:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

On a serious note there are some very knowledgeable folk on here to get you where you want to be...


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Cailin said:


> Is there many Irish here?


Yeah theres a fair few. Myself, @barsnack, @BigTrev, @Loveleelady, @D3RF, @johnnyg. Probably a few others I've missed.. oh and my missus who hasn't quite got round to posting on here yet @Wee Pebbles


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Cailin said:


> Is there many Irish here?


Yup


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

The south of Ireland is better.........just saying 

Oh and welcome


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Have pics of supposed irish lady appeared yet, if not please tag me as and when :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome in Cailin


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome from Derry


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

welcome,

does this mean Thanks: Go raibh maith agat. ?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

teramobil said:


> welcome,
> 
> does this mean Thanks: Go raibh maith agat. ?


Ya means thank you very much as far as I remember!


----------

